# Going to Barbados



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 4, 2013)

Heading out to Toronto in a couple minute. Going to catch a plane in the morning to Barbados. Will be working on the Caribbean Martial Arts Expo while I'm dome there as well as teaching a seminar Friday night.
https://www.facebook.com/CaribbeanMartialArtsExpo


----------



## arnisador (Feb 4, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Feb 5, 2013)

Enjoy!  It's awesome there!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2013)

Say hello to Tom for me while you're there


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 6, 2013)

Resting up for a busy week here in Barbados! Meeting with hotels, tourist attractions and martial arts schools.


----------



## K Williams (Jun 29, 2013)

Are there any schools still teaching the Bajan stick licking art there? My mother was from Barbados, and told me about men fighting with hardened guava sticks when she was a kid(she was born in the 1930s).

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

